# CP-E MAFci System (V6) Prices and dyno sheets are in:



## djliquidice (Apr 29, 2005)

628 for tunable, 528 for non tunable.

HP average - 15.32 above 3000 rpm
Torque average - 15.59 above 3000 rpm
Their claim: Max HP: 20

look at the #'s and you do the math. I think CP-E is being too modest.

www.cp-e.com has change their front page to include an altima. Soon all other "Altima MAFci" related data will be posted.

















*NOTE:* CP-E is *STILL* requesting an 03 and 04 (STOCK) for verification. Anyone in the DC area is highly encouraged to visit them. They offer 25% off the price of the tunable version, free installation AND free dyno runs for you car for before and after the mod.



Under normal driving conditions, you don't know if you have a stock intake or an after market one. The only time you actually hear your motor growl is when you are in wide open throttle (Gas pedal to the floor).

By all standards, it's a "WAI". However, under normal driving the actual intake does suck up cold air because the filter hovers above the huge stock opening by the fender well.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/walec05/activetuningmeet005.jpg
http://photobucket.com/albums/y242/...=view&current=ActiveTuningMeet-May1405012.jpg

Check out these vids *THEY DO NOT CONTAIN STREET RACING, THEY ARE JUST A PRODUCT DEMO*:
MAFci System in action (Quicktime Video Download) CP-E MAFci Dyno Run video


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for posting the info here DJ.

Didn't you used to have a 4cyl??


----------



## djliquidice (Apr 29, 2005)

the only other car i had was a 4cyl tercel.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just going based on memory from a.net


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks and sounds good to me. If they still would like an '03 for verification purposes, I would be willing to volunteer mine. I would just need to know how long they would need it for and coordinate a good time to get it all done. Feel free to either post the info here or PM me with the necessary info.

For just replacing the OEM intake, those numbers are real nice. :cheers:


----------



## djliquidice (Apr 29, 2005)

wickedsr20 said:


> Looks and sounds good to me. If they still would like an '03 for verification purposes, I would be willing to volunteer mine. I would just need to know how long they would need it for and coordinate a good time to get it all done. Feel free to either post the info here or PM me with the necessary info.
> 
> For just replacing the OEM intake, those numbers are real nice. :cheers:


Dude, please email me your contact info: [email protected] and i'll call you, or i'll reply with my phone # so you can call me. :jump:


----------

